# branding



## marina2010

Vă rog să mă ajutați daca aveti o idee despre un cuvânt românesc care să acopere corect sensul cuvântului "branding". Bineînțeles că în dicționare nu este explicat ca atare. Se poate găsi brand, dar nu branding. Mi-ar folosi mult un cuvânt, nu o parafrază.
Mulțumesc anticipat!


----------



## farscape

Mi-e teamă că nu avem o soluţie într-un singur cuvânt: *branding*,  ca şi *marketing* sunt noţiuni sau concepte care nu pot fi reduse  la o traducere de un cuvânt.

Nu văd altă soluţie decât să-l foloseşti ca  atare, deşi importurile din engleză, atât de frecvente în româneşte în  ziua de azi îmi fac rău...

Later,


----------



## marina2010

Mulțumesc pentru raspuns. Și eu mă gândeam la fel! Dar, atunci, poate are cineva o idee despre un "plan B", adică o parafrază?
Eu nu sunt filolog de profesie, lucrez în domeniul comunicării vizuale și din punctul meu de vedere, parafraze proprii sensului ar fi "aplicarea imaginii de marcă", "aplicarea logo-ului", "derivarea extensivă a mărcii vizuale". Dar, evident, acestea sunt exprimări prea lungi și neinspirate... Depinzând de context, poate avea sensul de "dezvoltarea imaginii de marcă" sau "dezvoltarea brandului", dar atunci trebuie să explicam/parafrazăm cuvântul "brand", etc.
Contextul în care mă interesează să traduc cuvântul "branding" este următoarea afirmație a lui Karl Lagerfeld, creatorul de modă:
"Logos and branding are so important. In a big part of the world, people cannot read French or English--but are great in remembering signs"
Mulțumiri pentru comentarii!


----------



## matei

As merge pe o traducere care nu este mot-a-mot, ci adaptata conform ce vei citi mai jos. "Logos and branding are so important. >>> in "siglele si simbolurile sunt atat de importante." 

Pana la urma *Logo-ul *este un grafism *sau *un text asezat intr-un mod unic *sau *text si grafism.

*Branding-ul *este Logo-ul, *dar si *contextul grafic in care acest este plasat, gen un pattern, un ton al vocii pe care il simte clientul cand priveste Logo-ul si Branding-ul etc.


----------



## marina2010

matei said:


> As merge pe o traducere care nu este mot-a-mot, ci adaptata conform ce vei citi mai jos. "Logos and branding are so important. >>> in "siglele si simbolurile sunt atat de importante."
> 
> Pana la urma *Logo-ul *este un grafism *sau *un text asezat intr-un mod unic *sau *text si grafism.
> 
> *Branding-ul *este Logo-ul, *dar si *contextul grafic in care acest este plasat, gen un pattern, un ton al vocii pe care il simte clientul cand priveste Logo-ul si Branding-ul etc.



Mulțumesc, Matei!
Tocmai aici este dificultatea acestor termeni de specialitate. Nu vreau sa abuzez introducand propriul domeniu (designul grafic). Pe scurt, nu am gasit în nici un dicționar (de specialitate, sau nu) o traducere exactă, sau măcar ACEEAȘI traducere pentru: logo, brand, siglă, etc.

Este foarte corect ce spui despre elementele care constituie un brand. Brandul nu este numai logo-ul, este un context. Brandingul semnifică mai degrabă aplicarea logo-ului, sau a mai multor elemente de identitate vizuală.

Aș putea să folosesc traducerea "sigle" pentru "logos", dar "logo" e oarecum acceptat și în română deja. "Branding", însă, pare (încă) un barbarism și nu aș înclina să-l traduc prin "simboluri", acest termen desemnând un sens diferit și mai restrâns.

Eu înțeleg foarte bine semnificațiile termenilor, dar sunt în căutarea unor cuvinte, sau măcar expresii cât mai sintetice, care să nu mă oblige să introduc fraze întregi pentru a clarifica sensul...

Dificultăți de traducător (neprofesionist)!...


----------



## farscape

Eu unul aş folosi "imaginea de marcă" poate chiar "imaginea de marcă  commercială" şi pentru un text despre branding aş adăuga (branding)  prima oară când expresia este introdusă.

Later,


----------



## marina2010

farscape said:


> Eu unul aş folosi "imaginea de marcă" poate chiar "imaginea de marcă  commercială" şi pentru un text despre branding aş adăuga (branding)  prima oară când expresia este introdusă.
> 
> Later,



 Sunt de acord, "imaginea de marcă" s-ar putea să fie sensul cel mai apropiat de brand în română. Totuși, este o diferență de nuanță între "brand" și "branding". Branding se referă la acțiunea de a aplica, de a face vizibil brandul (în accepțiunea sa vizuală, fiindcă poate avea și alte conotații), pe diferite materiale vizuale sau obiecte (de la mașini până la etichete).


----------



## farscape

marina2010 said:


> Totuși, este o diferență de nuanță între "brand" și "branding". Branding se referă la acțiunea de a aplica, de a face vizibil brandul (în accepțiunea sa vizuală, fiindcă poate avea și alte conotații), pe diferite materiale vizuale sau obiecte (de la mașini până la etichete).



De aici şi *imagine* de marcă - expresie pe care ai definit-o chiar  tu în discuţia asta. Mie mi-e foarte clar  ce înseamnă branding - şi  nu-l traduc prin marcă - şi cred că noţiunea de imagine, care _reprezintă_  şi se poate _proiecta_, ţi-ar fi de folos.

TTFN,


----------



## marina2010

Mulțumesc pentru dezbatere. M-am oprit până la urmă la formularea "Logo-urile și imaginile de marcă sunt foarte importante." Cred că se apropie cel mai mult, în orice caz, exprimă corect ideea generală a contextului.

Dar dacă mai sunt păreri, pentru mine sunt bine venite, fiindcă de fapt toți termenii din domeniu sunt încă nedefiniți în totalitate în română. De exemplu am un coleg (graphic designer), care nu consideră corect termenul "logo" (deși majoritatea autorilor de limbă engleză îl folosesc), motivând că este profesional să folosim "logotip". Dar "logo", în accepțiunea pe care a căpătat-o în ultima vreme, are alt sens decât "logotip", etc.
Pe curând!


----------



## irinet

Mda. Traducerile tehnice sunt foarte dificile, mai ales cand provin din tehnici pe care nu le inventam noi, ci altii. Asa ca, dupa parerea mea, *branding* (un intreg proces din spatele marcilor: strategii, nume, imagine, sponsori, etc.) s-ar putea traduce simplist si clar: *marcile cu tot ceea ce implica ele*, ca sa mentii astfel pluralul de la logotipuri.


----------



## marina2010

*marcile cu tot ceea ce implica ele

*Iti multmesc si pentru această variantă, e conformă cu sensul. Are și ea dezavantajul de a fi o formulare mai putin sintetică, dar asta e...
Nu știu dacă va interesa pe cineva pe aici, dar atașez un link de unde se poate descărca un dicționar explicativ englez specializat pe design. Chiar și în sintetica limbă engleză, anumiți termeni trebuie parafrazați, explicați. E un domeniu nou și cred ca nu se poate evita multitudinea de sensuri pentru termeni ca logo, branding, corporate image, etc.
*http://dl.transfer.ro/Dictionar-transfer_ro-20sep-ccf15a2a9.zip*

Este un fișier arhivă zip, care poate fi descărcat timp de 10 zile începând de azi 20 septembrie. Se face click pe link și se descarcă automat. Serverul verifică fișierele contra virușilor. Apoi se face click pe fișierul zip și se dezarhivează tot automat. Succes cui este interesat!


----------



## hersko1

Eu propun :
Politică de marcă


----------



## marina2010

Sintetizând, fiecare formulare are partea ei de adevăr. Branding înseamnă, într-adevăr, simboluri, imagine de marcă, mărcile cu tot ce implică ele, politică de marcă. Tehnic, înseamnă inclusiv acțiunea de a aplica imaginea de marcă.
Eu am păstrat pentru contextul meu "imagine de marcă",  fiindcă sensul la care se referă Lagerfeld este legat tocmai de importanța imaginii vizuale. Iar eu l-am citat tot într-un context în care vreau să demonstrez forța imaginii vizuale.
În alt context, ar putea fi mai apropriat unul dintre celelalte sensuri mentionate aici.
Încă o dată, vă mulțumesc!


----------

